# The fish who inspired my obsession



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

Although he's been gone for awhile now, Kiyoshi deserves some form of special acknowlegement. If I never had him, its very likely I would have never had any of my current fish. He was the one who opened my eyes to betta fish.
I remember falling for him when I saw him- I've never seen a truly pink betta fish. And so far, I have never seen any fish come close to him.
I remember he went peacefully. He had a strange burst of energy before passing due to old age.
Although I miss him, I am proud to have given him a good life. No doubt he's watching from above.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been into the hobby two years. I named my account after my chocolate betta carter. A month later I learned to spell chocolate. I love my carter so much. My mom said if I get an IV attached to me I could set up my ten gallon (it turned out to be appendicitis so after recovering he got his tank) I am also scared of needles. I think he likes it he o ky stops swimming at night. He is sadder since I removed his floating betta Log due to chipping. He is so healthy. Originally he came in a 1.5 gallon vase. I added a heater. My sister got one too mine outlived hers. He went through other tanks smaller and worse. Like beta divider floating tank ate isolated in twenty gallon. He is hyper aggressive tried a lot of suitable tank mates did not work. He is two years old. He was not my first betta I had others years before who lived a month. He is the fish who inspired me to keep fish. My love of plants got me into aqua scaping plants. Sorry about your betta. I just keep a male and female betta the rest of the fish and the ones I mentioned are the ones in my sig.


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have been into the hobby two years. I named my account after my chocolate betta carter. A month later I learned to spell chocolate. I love my carter so much. My mom said if I get an IV attached to me I could set up my ten gallon (it turned out to be appendicitis so after recovering he got his tank) I am also scared of needles. I think he likes it he o ky stops swimming at night. He is sadder since I removed his floating betta Log due to chipping. He is so healthy. Originally he came in a 1.5 gallon vase. I added a heater. My sister got one too mine outlived hers. He went through other tanks smaller and worse. Like beta divider floating tank ate isolated in twenty gallon. He is hyper aggressive tried a lot of suitable tank mates did not work. He is two years old. He was not my first betta I had others years before who lived a month. He is the fish who inspired me to keep fish. My love of plants got me into aqua scaping plants. Sorry about your betta. I just keep a male and female betta the rest of the fish and the ones I mentioned are the ones in my sig.


Sounds like Carter has quite the personality.  he must have a great home.
Kiyoshi wasn't my first Betta either. He was number 7 (yikes....). The one before him survived, but the other 5 didn't last because we have hard water. 
And thanks- but I wouldn't be sorry for my betta. He lived a very healthy and happy life and died of old age instead of illness (I hated having my fish meet tragic ends). I'm very happy for him.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have 7.6 PH. He was my third. He is so active. My betta is not colorful he is chocolate coloration so not very colorful but interesting. My female is blue with white stripes not stress stripes she is a year old. So sad sorry for your loss. I keep Cory catfish because they haven lived to be 27 years old. They average 10-15 my three are albino so will not live as long.


----------

